# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Shoptalk, retail and ecommerce

## Airicist

shoptalk.com

youtube.com/@shoptalk1953

facebook.com/shoptalk

twitter.com/shoptalk

linkedin.com/groups/6978134

Shoptalk 2022 - March 27-30, 2022, Mandalay Bay, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

Shoptalk 2021 - March 21-24, 2021, Mandalay Bay, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

Shoptalk 2020, September 14-17, 2020, online

Shoptalk 2019 - March 3-6, 2019, Venetian, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence Dominates The Retail Conversation At Shoptalk Europe"

by Rachel Arthur
October 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Shoptalk Europe 2017 sizzle reel

Published on Oct 18, 2017

----------

